# Some GTI testing as summit point



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

We did some testing in the Brimtek world challenge GTI this weekend. Getting ready for St. Pete in two weeks!

Turn 4


----------



## ITB45 (Feb 27, 2008)

You guys going to be running most of the world challenge races? You going to be the driver?


----------

